# Toddler's Desk



## BarbS (Oct 20, 2013)

I have too many projects on my plate, but this one was a big hit with my three-yr. old grand daughter for her birthday Saturday. I saw this photo on Pinterest, and it became much more complicated than I bargained for, to make off of a photograph. Crikey. But it worked: a pint-sized desk, original design from Lowe's, 21" high and 21" wide:
[attachment=33056] [attachment=33057]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 20, 2013)

shes a darling little girl nice desk barb


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice job !! Looks like she's enjoying it !!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2013)

Thats awesome Barb. The smile says it all


----------



## BarbS (Oct 20, 2013)

Aw man, they are So easy to please at that age. I have Nine now, from 17 down through 13,12,11,10,6,3,and almost 2. It's the thirteen-yr. old I have no idea what to do for next. And the 17-yr. old is building me a side table in high school wood shop! Yay!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2013)

Very cool! She looks pleased as punch sitting in her new ride!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Aw man, they are So easy to please at that age. I have Nine now, from 17 down through 13,12,11,10,6,3,and almost 2. It's the thirteen-yr. old I have no idea what to do for next. And the 17-yr. old is building me a side table in high school wood shop! Yay!



I have two moms and could never do better, but if I could have three . . . . .

Well done Barb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 21, 2013)

That is such a wild design. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

